# How long does ecstasy stay in your pee?



## andycand (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello all,
At this moment i am on probation. It sucks. I was busted for weed and i have been on probation 2 months so far and passing every test. But i am going to this party this saturday and gonna pop some ecstasy. That following thursday i am going to probation and getting pee tested. Me and this girl are planning on popping one and a half of yellow 'a' ecstasy pill each. Do you think i will pass my probation drug test? Please help me because if i fail my urine test it will get extended so i need to know if i can do it or not. PEACE


----------



## Magenta (Jun 1, 2009)

It is detectable from 24-72 hours. Not to seem like an ass but if I was on probation I would stay clean, but whatever your choice.


----------



## andycand (Jun 1, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## chronic vegan (Jun 2, 2009)

YEA U WILL PROBABLY PASS. If you just got on probation I would suggest you just wait until u get off probation. yea u may pass the test. but what if you don't? 
it will cause more problems, more time on probation, etc. what if you get busted by the cops that night? more time on probation, And somone has to pay probation. if ur a juvenile in california your parents will get a large bill from probation. 

besides if may take only 72 hours for it not to show up in your pee, but the damage it does to your brain, can be seen in a brain scan for the rest of your l;ife.

X= holes in my brain


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 2, 2009)

chronic vegan said:


> YEA U WILL PROBABLY PASS. If you just got on probation I would suggest you just wait until u get off probation. yea u may pass the test. but what if you don't?
> it will cause more problems, more time on probation, etc. what if you get busted by the cops that night? more time on probation, And somone has to pay probation. if ur a juvenile in california your parents will get a large bill from probation.
> 
> besides if may take only 72 hours for it not to show up in your pee, but the damage it does to your brain, can be seen in a brain scan for the rest of your l;ife.
> ...


Actually I don't think that there is any evidence indicating that use of MDMA or ecstasy changes the occurrence of holes in your brain, it may change your brain function, by that I mean the way you think, while your on the drug, and will likely even change your flow patterns on a MRI, but holes in the brain, come on, do you know what literal holes in the brain will do to you. Maybe holes the brain refers to gaps in train of thought because you are completely depleted of serotonin or something like that, don't know but my point is that I don't think E gives people holes in the brain, Im not encouageing or endorsing the use of that yellow happy pill, but I beleive your wrong. 

GOD AM I STONED, RAMBLE RAMBLE RAMBLE.........

Peace


----------



## growwwww (Jun 2, 2009)

chronic vegan said:


> YEA U WILL PROBABLY PASS. If you just got on probation I would suggest you just wait until u get off probation. yea u may pass the test. but what if you don't?
> it will cause more problems, more time on probation, etc. what if you get busted by the cops that night? more time on probation, And somone has to pay probation. if ur a juvenile in california your parents will get a large bill from probation.
> 
> besides if may take only 72 hours for it not to show up in your pee, but the damage it does to your brain, can be seen in a brain scan for the rest of your l;ife.
> ...


Dont chat shit, go look back at the brain scans and do a simple search. Just coz they look like holes doesnt mean they are you idiot. Sorry man, just dont give out misleading info.

Kl kl


Peace to all,

one love.


Its just a ride.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

Growwwww, You Will Be Famous Soon.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 2, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Growwwww, You Will Be Famous Soon.


How do you know im not famous...?
hehe


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want to pass your test, don't be a dumb shit and take that ecstasy crap. You obviously need to be more responsible dude.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

growwwww said:


> How do you know im not famous...?
> hehe


Because I'm Reading To That Effect Right Now.


----------



## growwwww (Jun 2, 2009)

andy sorry i cant help you, but i hope you pass, just thought id let you know. Wouldnt want you to get any more probe time.

Peace 
x


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 2, 2009)

OK. What Ya Do Man Is Wait Until You Have Your Next Piss Test And The Day After Pary Your Ass Ofs.


----------



## fly (Jun 3, 2009)

chronic vegan said:


> besides if may take only 72 hours for it not to show up in your pee, but the damage it does to your brain, can be seen in a brain scan for the rest of your l;ife.
> 
> X= holes in my brain


studies have shown that x is safer then paracetamol


----------



## j h (Jun 3, 2009)

ok so right i just discharged probation of 5 years and i smoked just about everyday of those five years. with that said x stays in your system for a week they can detect it in your pee its not the mdma that gets you its the cocktail that does because most of all x pills are mixed with other drugs. and how i passed my drug test is the detox omni clense its one capsule and i drank 1 gal of water with the pill piss 7times before the sample and the 8th was clean every time. heres the site www.puriclean.com i hope that helps out


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jun 3, 2009)

get molly, screw that unpure shit


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 3, 2009)

If You Can Afford It Alot Of Those Urine Cleaners Work Like A Charm.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Jun 4, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> If You Can Afford It Alot Of Those Urine Cleaners Work Like A Charm.


Of course some E-tards send all of there money on E, then they drink they're own piss so they can get high again. Haha. So they won't have money for the Urine Cleaner and won't have urine to clean either. Not saying anyone who replyed to this thread is an E-tard, but A few of my good friends have done such things. Just thought I'd share.

Peace


----------



## .Calico (Jun 4, 2009)

Check out http://www.passyourdrugtest.com/timetable.htm 
I have experience administering, taking, and failing many different kinds of urine tests and this sites' DEAD ON.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 4, 2009)

Not Bad....


----------



## andycand (Jun 8, 2009)

thank you all and i decided to not pop my x at the party. it was chill anyway just got shitfaced. culdn't get high wat a dam shame. 



j h said:


> ok so right i just discharged probation of 5 years and i smoked just about everyday of those five years. with that said x stays in your system for a week they can detect it in your pee its not the mdma that gets you its the cocktail that does because most of all x pills are mixed with other drugs. and how i passed my drug test is the detox omni clense its one capsule and i drank 1 gal of water with the pill piss 7times before the sample and the 8th was clean every time. heres the site www.puriclean.com i hope that helps out



so that puriclean stuff works. does it still work now on probation because i have heard that the tests can read that you used a detox drink in your piss or somethin like that. are u sure it works and no chance i can get caught. peace bro thanks for the info.


----------



## rabidcow (Jun 8, 2009)

*if you did take the E and failed that pisstest you would regret that shit forever. u didnt so wtg. i also heard thhat E takes 2-4 days toget out of system. thing is tho you cant be sure what they used to make that pill these days. pure molly(MDMA) is 2-4 days, but those pills are part molly part whatever's clever. sometimes that shit has H in it, know heroin is a whole differnt mess. opiot i think dunno........*
*no matter what drug, food, drink, anything really. if its done in excess it will take its toll on your body one way or another.*
*a little extasy is great imo. alot..........well..........you ever seen any1 that has done alot of extasy? i know a few,not good,not good. i dont give a fuck if there are holes in your brain or not, those people lost a lil sumthing.*
*but couple hits of e a year.............. should be MANDATORY for the whole world*
*peace*


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 8, 2009)

Heroin Is Less Than %35 Orally Active. Only An Idiot Would Cut Ecstasy With Heroin.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^ True statement.


----------



## zombeastie (Jun 9, 2009)

Some piss tests check for heavily diluted urine. The smarter we get, the smarter they have to get.

Similar to the theories of evolution, survial of the fittest, and natural selection. Good ol' Darwin at work in society! Funny.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (Jun 10, 2009)

The Principals I Live By Beastie.


----------

